# Weltmeister cantora



## olegoleg19742 (14 Авг 2016)

Добрый день,уважаемые форумчане.Хочу купить вышеуказанный инструмент,интересует мнение форума о нем.Буду рад вашим напутствиям,советам.С ув.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (16 Авг 2016)

И что?Неужели никому не попадался такой струмент?


----------



## zet10 (16 Авг 2016)

Попадался, очень хороший инструмент,покупайте!


----------



## olegoleg19742 (29 Авг 2016)

Свершилось!Приобрел Кантору.Впечатления очень-очень положительные от струмента.Из всего,что приходилось пробовать больше всего напоминает супиту,хотя и очень отдаленно.Ответ лучше,тембрально богаче супиты,собран более грамотно(мех,клавиатура и тд).В общем-доволен,аки слон)).Где бы ещё играть купить?(((


----------



## sedovmika (30 Авг 2016)

Интересно, а басы мощнее чем  у Супиты?


----------



## nidogopp43 (31 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте, Олег! Заинтересовал аккордеон Weltmeister cantora. Вы купили Delux? Если можно расскажите о своих впечатлениях. Было бы очень интересно узнать инструмент в ломанной деке(кларнет-фагот) или только фагот. Левая тоже в ломанной? А еще можно фото, а если бы внутри (кишочки) посмотреть))


----------

